# need advice and input



## bfaye (Jul 8, 2009)

My fiance lives in Italy and I am in the States. We were going to get married next month but that isn't working out because we are sorta a fireworks type of relationship. We also have a child together and love each other deeply, so we decided to try living together before taking that big step into marriage. Problem is, since we will be living in Italy, the whole permesso di soggiorno is a nightmare and one he says can end in failure anyways. So is it better to go for a 'permesso di soggiorno per ricongiungimento familiare' which means marriage. Oh and he said last week the Italian govt passed a law with the permesso that include having to know the language... I'm in trouble there as well because, I don't know Italian and I've been 'studying' it for over four years.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just as the US has been cracking down on fake marriages for ages now, other governments take their own steps to assure that people aren't just getting married for the visa and residence permit.

It may make a difference what your fiancé's status is in Italy - is he Italian? or living there on a visa of his own? If he's an EU national living in Italy, it might be somewhat easier due to various reciprocal agreements within the EU.

In any event, you should contact the Italian consulate in the US. Their website should have some information about visas. And you might try checking the website of the US Embassy in Rome. The US consulates often post information for US citizens interested in coming to live in the country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bfaye (Jul 8, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just as the US has been cracking down on fake marriages for ages now, other governments take their own steps to assure that people aren't just getting married for the visa and residence permit.
> 
> It may make a difference what your fiancé's status is in Italy - is he Italian? or living there on a visa of his own? If he's an EU national living in Italy, it might be somewhat easier due to various reciprocal agreements within the EU.
> 
> ...



Yes he's Italian and other then a year working in the States (where we met) he has always lived in Italy. The biggest problem seems to be the consulate where I have to get information. They are unfriendly and not helpful. I say this because we had to go through them for our child to get and Italian birth certificate (he was born in the States). Needless to say, they completely ignored me but responded immediately to my fiance. Thanks I'll check the Rome website.


----------

